# 2 = 1 ?



## DFens (6. März 2001)

a = b
a*a = a*b
a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
(a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
a + b = b
a + a = a
2*a = a
2 = 1


Wie kann das sein?


----------



## jayjay (6. März 2001)

:a = b
:a*a = a*b
:a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)

hier fehler: da a=b, ist a-b=0, teilen durch 0 nicht zulässig...

:a + b = b
:a + a = a
:2*a = a
:2 = 1
:
:
:Wie kann das sein?


----------



## Fetteratte (6. März 2001)

:a = b
:a*a = a*b
:a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:a + b = b
:a + a = a
:2*a = a
:2 = 1
:
:
:Wie kann das sein?

Iiek...wo hast du denn das her? Da hätte ich aber noch eine Verständnisfrage: worauf bezieht sich das * und was soll das sein? So etwas ähnliches wie a'?
Zumindest kann ich schon mal sagen: a=0 => a+a=a

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## Darren (6. März 2001)

*Was kommt nach Sport auf meiner Hassliste ? Richtig , Mahte , also laß das bitte !! *durchdreh**

:a = b
:a*a = a*b
:a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:a + b = b
:a + a = a
:2*a = a
:2 = 1
:
:
:Wie kann das sein?


----------



## DFens (6. März 2001)

*RE:RE:2 = 1 ?*

::a = b
::a*a = a*b
::a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
:a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:
:hier fehler: da a=b, ist a-b=0, teilen durch 0 nicht zulässig...

Schade. Das war offenbar zu leicht *g*


::a + b = b
::a + a = a
::2*a = a
::2 = 1
::
::
::Wie kann das sein?


----------



## pirx (6. März 2001)

:a = b
:a*a = a*b
:a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
ok 
:a + b = b
:a + a = a
:2*a = a
:2 = 1
falsch, ganz einfach 
:
:
:Wie kann das sein?


----------



## jayjay (6. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:2 = 1 ?*

:::a = b
:::a*a = a*b
:::a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
::a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
::
::hier fehler: da a=b, ist a-b=0, teilen durch 0 nicht zulässig...
:
chade. Das war offenbar zu leicht *g*

nee, ich bin einfach zu gut *gg*

:
:
:::a + b = b
:::a + a = a
:::2*a = a
:::2 = 1
:::
:::
:::Wie kann das sein?


----------



## DFens (6. März 2001)

*Ok, noch ein Versuch *grummel**

a =  9.99999999999...
10a = 99.99999999999...
10a - a = 90
9a = 90
a = 10


Und was ist damit?


----------



## pirx (6. März 2001)

*REk, noch ein Versuch *grummel**

:a =  9.99999999999...
:10a = 99.99999999999...
:10a - a = 90
*g* oky doky
:9a = 90
*hm räusper* 
:a = 10
:
:
:Und was ist damit?


----------



## Kerl (6. März 2001)

*Bin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

:a =  9.99999999999...
:10a = 99.99999999999...
:
10 mal a ergibt 10a minus eine Stelle hinter dem Komma (blöd erklärt, ich weiß)

:10a - a = 90
:
Und daher: 10a - a = 89.9999999...1

:9a = 90
:a = 10
:
Hm, sieht blöd aus....ach was soll´s

Gruß
Ken


----------



## scilla (7. März 2001)

*REin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

::a =  9.99999999999...
::10a = 99.99999999999...
::
:10 mal a ergibt 10a minus eine Stelle hinter dem Komma (blöd erklärt, ich weiß)

Da hinter dem Komma unendlich viele Neuner sind, gibt es gar keine letzte Stelle, für die du so argumentieren könntest!

::10a - a = 90
::
:Und daher: 10a - a = 89.9999999...1
:
::9a = 90
::a = 10
::
:Hm, sieht blöd aus....ach was soll´s
:
:Gruß
:Ken


Also ich glaube 9.9999999... = 10 stimmt schon! Hat was damit zu tun, dass sich Geraden in der Unendlichkeit schneiden (und das stimmt sicher!!). 


Guckt mal hier:
1/3 + 1/3 + 1/3 = 3/3 = 1
ABER:
0.333333... + 0.333333... + 0.333333... = 0.999999...

obwohl 1/3 = 0.333333...

also: 0.999999... = 1

So weit ich weiß, ist das kein Trick, sondern echt wahr.

scilla


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:REin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

:::a =  9.99999999999...
:::10a = 99.99999999999...
:::
::10 mal a ergibt 10a minus eine Stelle hinter dem Komma (blöd erklärt, ich weiß)
:
a hinter dem Komma unendlich viele Neuner sind, gibt es gar keine letzte Stelle, für die du so argumentieren könntest!
:
:::10a - a = 90
:::
::Und daher: 10a - a = 89.9999999...1
::
:::9a = 90
:::a = 10
:::
::Hm, sieht blöd aus....ach was soll´s
::
::Gruß
::Ken
:
:
:Also ich glaube 9.9999999... = 10 stimmt schon! Hat was damit zu tun, dass sich Geraden in der Unendlichkeit schneiden (und das stimmt sicher!!). 
:
:
:Guckt mal hier:
:1/3 + 1/3 + 1/3 = 3/3 = 1
:ABER:
:0.333333... + 0.333333... + 0.333333... = 0.999999...
:
:obwohl 1/3 = 0.333333...
:
:also: 0.999999... = 1
:
o weit ich weiß, ist das kein Trick, sondern echt wahr.
:
:scilla

naja, wenn nach dem komma wirklich unendlich viele stellen sind, ist doch auch kein unterschied mehr zu 1, oder?


----------



## Kerl (7. März 2001)

*RE:REin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

:::a =  9.99999999999...
:::10a = 99.99999999999...
:::
::10 mal a ergibt 10a minus eine Stelle hinter dem Komma (blöd erklärt, ich weiß)
:
a hinter dem Komma unendlich viele Neuner sind, gibt es gar keine letzte Stelle, für die du so argumentieren könntest!
:
Dann eben undendlich minus 1 Stelle....hm....schau mal: wenn 2 Steine mit 10km/h durch´s All fliegen, und einer fliegt 1m hinter dem anderen, kann er zwangsläufig niemals als erster ankommen, egal wie lange es dauert. Wenn man jetzt aber eine Raumkrümmung einberechnet und der zweite Stein sozusagen eine Innenkurve fliegt, ist er irgendwann als erster wieder am Startpunkt - somit hättest du damit recht, daß sich die Geraden irgendwann schneiden.
Da ich aber denke, daß die Mathematik keine Krümmung zuläßt (obwohl ich es nicht genau weiß), muß a zwangsläufig wieder 9,999... ergeben.

:::10a - a = 90
:::
::Und daher: 10a - a = 89.9999999...1
::
:::9a = 90
:::a = 10
:::
::Hm, sieht blöd aus....ach was soll´s
::
::Gruß
::Ken
:
:
:Also ich glaube 9.9999999... = 10 stimmt schon! Hat was damit zu tun, dass sich Geraden in der Unendlichkeit schneiden (und das stimmt sicher!!). 
:
:
:Guckt mal hier:
:1/3 + 1/3 + 1/3 = 3/3 = 1
:ABER:
:0.333333... + 0.333333... + 0.333333... = 0.999999...
:
:obwohl 1/3 = 0.333333...
:
:also: 0.999999... = 1
:
o weit ich weiß, ist das kein Trick, sondern echt wahr.
:
Oh Gott, hab ich mir das jetzt wirklich ausgedacht?

Gruß
Ken


----------



## Reuse (7. März 2001)

*Antwort*

Ganz einfach du hasst durch 0 dividiert:

:a = b
:a*a = a*b
:a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)

nähmlich hier weil a-b=a-a=0

:a + b = b
:a + a = a
:2*a = a
:2 = 1

und wie jeder weiss bekommt man, wenn man durch 0 dividiert ein beliebig falsches Ergebnis.


----------



## Reuse (7. März 2001)

*Ken hat schon recht!*

Man kann das ganze nähmlich so sehen:
a = 9.9999999999...<10 => a=9.99999999...=10-b
wenn b beliebig klein aber >0 ist

daraus folgt
10a-a = 100-10b - (10-b)
9a = 90-9b (und nicht 90, denn 10b-b ist ungleich 0 wenn b>0=
also ist auch a=10 falsch!


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:Ganz einfach du hasst durch 0 dividiert:
:
::a = b
::a*a = a*b
::a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
:a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:
:nähmlich hier weil a-b=a-a=0
:
::a + b = b
::a + a = a
::2*a = a
::2 = 1
:
:und wie jeder weiss bekommt man, wenn man durch 0 dividiert ein beliebig falsches Ergebnis.

wo seht ihr hier eine DIVISION ????? Habe ich etwas auf den Augen, oder was?? Ich seh nur MULTIPLIKATIONEN! 0 * x = 0 , macht keinen Sinn ist aber zulässig


DFens???? ZU EINFACH??? Hilfe, bin ich jetzt blöd


----------



## Alpha (7. März 2001)

*RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

::Ganz einfach du hasst durch 0 dividiert:
::
:::a = b
:::a*a = a*b
:::a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
::a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
::
::nähmlich hier weil a-b=a-a=0
::
:::a + b = b
:::a + a = a
:::2*a = a
:::2 = 1
::
::und wie jeder weiss bekommt man, wenn man durch 0 dividiert ein beliebig falsches Ergebnis.
:
:wo seht ihr hier eine DIVISION ????? Habe ich etwas auf den Augen, oder was?? Ich seh nur MULTIPLIKATIONEN! 0 * x = 0 , macht keinen Sinn ist aber zulässig
:
:
Fens???? ZU EINFACH??? Hilfe, bin ich jetzt blöd 
:

Du dividierst durch (a-b) um die Gleichung zu vereinfachen. Wenn a=b, dann ist a-b = b-a = 0.


----------



## Blaster_One (7. März 2001)

*RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

Fens???? ZU EINFACH??? Hilfe, bin ich jetzt blöd 
hoffendlich nicht,
also in der dritten Zeile steht (mit "Arbeitsauftrag"):
(a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b) /a-b)
das ergibt:
a+b=b

da aber die erste Zeile a=b setzt, ergibt der Term (a-b)=0
also haben wir ne Division, durch Null, was unzulässig ist!


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:Fens???? ZU EINFACH??? Hilfe, bin ich jetzt blöd 
:hoffendlich nicht,
:also in der dritten Zeile steht (mit "Arbeitsauftrag"):
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b) /a-b)
:das ergibt:
:a+b=b
:
:da aber die erste Zeile a=b setzt, ergibt der Term (a-b)=0
:also haben wir ne Division, durch Null, was unzulässig ist!

dritte Zeile:
a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
gleich, a² - b² = ab - b² 

vierte Zeile: a=1 ; b=1
(a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
gleich, 2 * 0 = 1 * 0

wo bleibt die Division? Ich schnalls nicht, was ihr meint!


----------



## scilla (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:REin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

Ich weiß, schwer vorzustellen. Stimmt aber trotzdem! Selbst meine mathematiklehrerin wollte erst nicht glauben, dass sich Parallelen in der Unendlichkeit schneide. Dann hat sie nachgeguckt und es hat gestimmt! Und das Beisppiel mit 1/3 und 0.333333... leuchtet doch ein, oder?!

scilla


----------



## scilla (7. März 2001)

*RE:Ken hat schon recht!*

:Man kann das ganze nähmlich so sehen:
:a = 9.9999999999...<10

hier steckt schon dein Fehler! 9.99999999... < 10 stimmt nicht. Und wenn du etwas annimmst, das falsch ist, kannst du daraus natürlich alles folgern!

: => a=9.99999999...=10-b
:wenn b beliebig klein aber >0 ist
:
:daraus folgt
:10a-a = 100-10b - (10-b)
:9a = 90-9b (und nicht 90, denn 10b-b ist ungleich 0 wenn b>0=
:also ist auch a=10 falsch!


----------



## DFens (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

::Fens???? ZU EINFACH??? Hilfe, bin ich jetzt blöd 
::hoffendlich nicht,
::also in der dritten Zeile steht (mit "Arbeitsauftrag"):
:a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b) /a-b)
::das ergibt:
::a+b=b
::
::da aber die erste Zeile a=b setzt, ergibt der Term (a-b)=0
::also haben wir ne Division, durch Null, was unzulässig ist!
:
:dritte Zeile:
:a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
:gleich, a² - b² = ab - b² 
:
:vierte Zeile: a=1 ; b=1
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:gleich, 2 * 0 = 1 * 0

wo steht, daß (a + b) = 2 ist?

:wo bleibt die Division? Ich schnalls nicht, was ihr meint!

(a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)

<=> (a + b)*0 = b*0 <--- diese Gleichung sagt lediglich aus: 0 = 0

und hier der Fehler: a + b = b <-- es wurde durch 0 geteilt


----------



## DFens (7. März 2001)

*Auflösung*

scilla hat recht 

9.999999999999999999..... = 10


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:vierte Zeile: a=1 ; b=1
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:gleich, 2 * 0 = 1 * 0
:

Somit ist diese Gleichung RICHTIG und nicht falsch. Naja ich muss das schon lange nicht mehr lernen, aber einige  von euch müssen glaub ich nochmals über die Bücher, nicht wahr


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:
:wo steht, daß (a + b) = 2 ist?
manoman, für a und b kannst du doch x-beliebige Zahlenwerte einsetzen!
:
::wo bleibt die Division? Ich schnalls nicht, was ihr meint!
:
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:
:<=> (a + b)*0 = b*0 <--- diese Gleichung sagt lediglich aus: 0 = 0
sag ich ja!
:
:und hier der Fehler: a + b = b <-- es wurde durch 0 geteilt
HÄH??


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:
::
::wo steht, daß (a + b) = 2 ist?
:manoman, für a und b kannst du doch x-beliebige Zahlenwerte einsetzen!
::
:::wo bleibt die Division? Ich schnalls nicht, was ihr meint!
::
:a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
::
::<=> (a + b)*0 = b*0 <--- diese Gleichung sagt lediglich aus: 0 = 0
:sag ich ja!
::
::und hier der Fehler: a + b = b <-- es wurde durch 0 geteilt
:HÄH??
:
:

mit mathe hast du nicht so viel am hut, oder?


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:Auflösung*

:scilla hat recht 
:
:9.999999999999999999..... = 10
:

9 komma unendlich ist NICHT 10 ! Sondern nur annähernd 10 !


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

::
:::
:::wo steht, daß (a + b) = 2 ist?
::manoman, für a und b kannst du doch x-beliebige Zahlenwerte einsetzen!
:::
::::wo bleibt die Division? Ich schnalls nicht, was ihr meint!
:::
::a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:::
:::<=> (a + b)*0 = b*0 <--- diese Gleichung sagt lediglich aus: 0 = 0
::sag ich ja!
:::
:::und hier der Fehler: a + b = b <-- es wurde durch 0 geteilt
::HÄH??
::
::
:
:mit mathe hast du nicht so viel am hut, oder? 

du dafür? wenn a=b ist, ist ja sonnenklar das a+b=b NICHT stimmen kann !


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:::
::::
::::wo steht, daß (a + b) = 2 ist?
:::manoman, für a und b kannst du doch x-beliebige Zahlenwerte einsetzen!
::::
:::::wo bleibt die Division? Ich schnalls nicht, was ihr meint!
::::
:::a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
::::
::::<=> (a + b)*0 = b*0 <--- diese Gleichung sagt lediglich aus: 0 = 0
:::sag ich ja!
::::
::::und hier der Fehler: a + b = b <-- es wurde durch 0 geteilt
:::HÄH??
:::
:::
::
::mit mathe hast du nicht so viel am hut, oder? 
:
:du dafür? wenn a=b ist, ist ja sonnenklar das a+b=b NICHT stimmen kann !
:
:

ich schon, ja 
es ist ja erst recht sonnenklar, daß 2 nicht gleich 1 ist, es geht hier ja nicht darum, sondern wieso der angebliche beweis keiner ist, und der grund dafür liegt eben darin, daß die division durch null keine gültige operation ist...


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

::::
:::::
:::::wo steht, daß (a + b) = 2 ist?
::::manoman, für a und b kannst du doch x-beliebige Zahlenwerte einsetzen!
:::::
::::::wo bleibt die Division? Ich schnalls nicht, was ihr meint!
:::::
::::a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:::::
:::::<=> (a + b)*0 = b*0 <--- diese Gleichung sagt lediglich aus: 0 = 0
::::sag ich ja!
:::::
:::::und hier der Fehler: a + b = b <-- es wurde durch 0 geteilt
::::HÄH??
::::
::::
:::
:::mit mathe hast du nicht so viel am hut, oder? 
::
::du dafür? wenn a=b ist, ist ja sonnenklar das a+b=b NICHT stimmen kann !
::
::
:

außerdem kann natürlich auch mit a=b a+b=b sein, nämlich wenn a=0.


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:außerdem kann natürlich auch mit a=b a+b=b sein, nämlich wenn a=0.

nur ist 0 leider kein Zahlenwert, somit wird kein 'buchstabe' zugewiesen 

aber ich raff glaub endlich was das ganze soll, die Gleichungen gehören zusammen und wurden Schritt für Schritt vereinfacht... während ich davon ausging das sie einzeln zu betrachten sind *klick*


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:
::außerdem kann natürlich auch mit a=b a+b=b sein, nämlich wenn a=0.
:
:nur ist 0 leider kein Zahlenwert, somit wird kein 'buchstabe' zugewiesen 
:

leider falsch, 0 ist genauso eine zahl wie alles andere auch

:aber ich raff glaub endlich was das ganze soll, die Gleichungen gehören zusammen und wurden Schritt für Schritt vereinfacht... während ich davon ausging das sie einzeln zu betrachten sind *klick*
:
:

richtig. man fängt mit einer richtigen gleichung an, und formt sie so lange um, bis man zu einer falschen gleichung kommt. das ist der witz dabei.


----------



## GodOfRoleGames (7. März 2001)

*RE:REin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

:::a =  9.99999999999...
:::10a = 99.99999999999...
:::
::10 mal a ergibt 10a minus eine Stelle hinter dem Komma (blöd erklärt, ich weiß)
:
a hinter dem Komma unendlich viele Neuner sind, gibt es gar keine letzte Stelle, für die du so argumentieren könntest!
:
:::10a - a = 90
:::
::Und daher: 10a - a = 89.9999999...1
::
:::9a = 90
:::a = 10
:::
::Hm, sieht blöd aus....ach was soll´s
::
::Gruß
::Ken
:
:
:Also ich glaube 9.9999999... = 10 stimmt schon! Hat was damit zu tun, dass sich Geraden in der Unendlichkeit schneiden (und das stimmt sicher!!). 
:
:
:Guckt mal hier:
:1/3 + 1/3 + 1/3 = 3/3 = 1
:ABER:
:0.333333... + 0.333333... + 0.333333... = 0.999999...
:
:obwohl 1/3 = 0.333333...
:
:also: 0.999999... = 1
:
o weit ich weiß, ist das kein Trick, sondern echt wahr.
:
:scilla

Das stimmt 9,periode9 =10 den wenn die ,9 ins unendliche geht, kann man niergend wo eine 0,...1 einsetzen das heißt, dass 9,periode9 =10


----------



## GodOfRoleGames (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Auflösung*

::scilla hat recht 
::
::9.999999999999999999..... = 10
::
:
:9 komma unendlich ist NICHT 10 ! Sondern nur annähernd 10 !
:
:


nein,denn wenn eine zahl nie aufhört kann man niergentwo noch etwas zwischen schieben also 9,periode9=10
wierklich is zwar krank und unvorstellbar is aber so


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

::
:::außerdem kann natürlich auch mit a=b a+b=b sein, nämlich wenn a=0.
::
::nur ist 0 leider kein Zahlenwert, somit wird kein 'buchstabe' zugewiesen 
::
:
:leider falsch, 0 ist genauso eine zahl wie alles andere auch

0 (null) ist zwar eine zahl, aber kein wert. somit macht es keinen sinn null als 'wert' in eine gleichung zu setzen 

:
::aber ich raff glaub endlich was das ganze soll, die Gleichungen gehören zusammen und wurden Schritt für Schritt vereinfacht... während ich davon ausging das sie einzeln zu betrachten sind *klick*
::
::
:
:richtig. man fängt mit einer richtigen gleichung an, und formt sie so lange um, bis man zu einer falschen gleichung kommt. das ist der witz dabei. 

jaja, und ich bin tierisch froh damit zeit zu verbraten zu haben....


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Auflösung*

:::scilla hat recht 
:::
:::9.999999999999999999..... = 10
:::
::
::9 komma unendlich ist NICHT 10 ! Sondern nur annähernd 10 !
::
::

:
:
:nein,denn wenn eine zahl nie aufhört kann man niergentwo noch etwas zwischen schieben also 9,periode9=10
:wierklich is zwar krank und unvorstellbar is aber so
:
häh? ick will ja auch niechts irgetwo einschiiben, wenn ich was einschiepe ist es ja dann die 10 (?)

ABER unendlich minus unentlich gleich null  (nach meinen sehr bescheidenen math ahnung)


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:Auflösung*

:scilla hat recht 
:
:9.999999999999999999..... = 10
:

hallo, ich bins nochmal  ich bitte höflichst um eine Quellangabe dieser äh Tatsache, sonst kann ich das nicht glauben (als bekennender Technokrat).


----------



## Fetteratte (7. März 2001)

*neue Aufgabe*

Meine Güte! Mathe ist schon toll. ) Ich kann scilla übrigens nur bestätigen!
Wie wäre es denn mit einer neuen Aufgabe (die sich wirklich lösen läßt!)

f'(x)- 1/2 f(x)= 0 und f(0) =1
g'(x) - 1/4 g(x)= 0 und g'(0)= -1/2

Bilde f(x) und g(x)! 
f'(x) soll übrigens die Ableitung von f(x) sein.

Viel Spaß,
Fetteratte


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:neue Aufgabe*

:Meine Güte! Mathe ist schon toll. ) Ich kann scilla übrigens nur bestätigen!
:Wie wäre es denn mit einer neuen Aufgabe (die sich wirklich lösen läßt!)
:
:f'(x)- 1/2 f(x)= 0 und f(0) =1
:g'(x) - 1/4 g(x)= 0 und g'(0)= -1/2
:
ilde f(x) und g(x)! 
:f'(x) soll übrigens die Ableitung von f(x) sein.
:
:Viel Spaß,
:Fetteratte
:

sollen wir jetzt auch noch deine hausaufgaben machen?


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:Auflösung*

::::scilla hat recht 
::::
::::9.999999999999999999..... = 10
::::
:::
:::9 komma unendlich ist NICHT 10 ! Sondern nur annähernd 10 !
:::
:::
:
::
::
::nein,denn wenn eine zahl nie aufhört kann man niergentwo noch etwas zwischen schieben also 9,periode9=10
::wierklich is zwar krank und unvorstellbar is aber so
::
:häh? ick will ja auch niechts irgetwo einschiiben, wenn ich was einschiepe ist es ja dann die 10 (?)
:
:ABER unendlich minus unentlich gleich null  (nach meinen sehr bescheidenen math ahnung)
:
stimmt nicht, unenedlich minus unendlich kann irgendwas sein, auch unendlich


----------



## DFens (7. März 2001)

*RE:neue Aufgabe*

:Meine Güte! Mathe ist schon toll. ) Ich kann scilla übrigens nur bestätigen!
:Wie wäre es denn mit einer neuen Aufgabe (die sich wirklich lösen läßt!)
:
:f'(x)- 1/2 f(x)= 0 und f(0) =1
:g'(x) - 1/4 g(x)= 0 und g'(0)= -1/2
:
ilde f(x) und g(x)! 
:f'(x) soll übrigens die Ableitung von f(x) sein.
:
:Viel Spaß,
:Fetteratte

Das schaut mir aber eher nach ner Hausaufgabe, als nach einer Knobelaufgabe aus *g*

f(x) = e^0.5x (glaub ich *duck*)


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:::
::::außerdem kann natürlich auch mit a=b a+b=b sein, nämlich wenn a=0.
:::
:::nur ist 0 leider kein Zahlenwert, somit wird kein 'buchstabe' zugewiesen 
:::
::
::leider falsch, 0 ist genauso eine zahl wie alles andere auch
:
:0 (null) ist zwar eine zahl, aber kein wert. somit macht es keinen sinn null als 'wert' in eine gleichung zu setzen 

hä? was ist denn für dich ein wert?
nie gehört, daß man bloß "werte" in gleichungen setzen dürfte, das ist doch sinnlos...

:
::
:::aber ich raff glaub endlich was das ganze soll, die Gleichungen gehören zusammen und wurden Schritt für Schritt vereinfacht... während ich davon ausging das sie einzeln zu betrachten sind *klick*
:::
:::
::
::richtig. man fängt mit einer richtigen gleichung an, und formt sie so lange um, bis man zu einer falschen gleichung kommt. das ist der witz dabei. 
:
:jaja, und ich bin tierisch froh damit zeit zu verbraten zu haben.... 
:
:


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

::0 (null) ist zwar eine zahl, aber kein wert. somit macht es keinen sinn null als 'wert' in eine gleichung zu setzen 
:
:hä? was ist denn für dich ein wert?
:nie gehört, daß man bloß "werte" in gleichungen setzen dürfte, das ist doch sinnlos...
:
::

na was mein ich wohl mit einem wert? 0,0000143 Gramm Kartoffelpüree zum Beispiel....

wenn du anfängst nullen in eine gleichung zu setzen, dann ist das tatsächlich sinnlos, weil es immer null gibt, beziehungsweise der wert sich nicht verändert, somit ein faktor ist der weg gelassen werden kann


----------



## MC_Donald (7. März 2001)

:a = b
:a*a = a*b
:a*a - b*b = a*b - b*b
a + b)*(a - b) = b*(a - b)
:a + b = b
:a + a = a
:2*a = a
:2 = 1
:
:
Ja ja, Mathe kann (außerhalb der Schule ) echt interessant sein!


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:RE:ähem ... also also aber bitteschön.......*

:
:::0 (null) ist zwar eine zahl, aber kein wert. somit macht es keinen sinn null als 'wert' in eine gleichung zu setzen 
::
::hä? was ist denn für dich ein wert?
::nie gehört, daß man bloß "werte" in gleichungen setzen dürfte, das ist doch sinnlos...
::
:::
:
:na was mein ich wohl mit einem wert? 0,0000143 Gramm Kartoffelpüree zum Beispiel....
:
:wenn du anfängst nullen in eine gleichung zu setzen, dann ist das tatsächlich sinnlos, weil es immer null gibt, beziehungsweise der wert sich nicht verändert, somit ein faktor ist der weg gelassen werden kann
:
:
:
:

das halte ich für einen ziemlichen blödsinn.
sag mir mal ein beispiel für einen fall, in dem es sinnlos ist, null in eine gleichung einzusetzen.


----------



## Wurststulle (7. März 2001)

:2*a = a
:2 = 1

das geht nur für a=1; aber da a-b=0 (wie aus a=b hervorgeht) ist muss kann aus 
(a+b)*(a-b)=b*(a-b) |a-b)
nicht a+b=b folgen da Teilung durch a-b=0 nicht definiert..
..so iss gut jetz!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. März 2001)

*Ok, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

Einer zum Aufwärmen (ist das gleiche wie '1=2'):
5+2 = 7
5*(5+2) = 5*7
25+10 = 35
25+10-35 = 35-35
25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
25+10-35 = 35+14-49
5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
5 = 7

Jetzt gehts los:

Voraussetzungen:
(1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
(2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?

Behauptung: -1 = 0
Beweis:

(*)   § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx

Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
= -1 + $ tan(x) dx   
Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
=> -1 = 0 
q.e.d.(?)

Also wer das in weniger als 20 Minuten herausbekommt (ehrlich sein!), verdient meine Hochachtung. Ich habe 20 Minuten gebraucht!


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*...*

:das halte ich für einen ziemlichen blödsinn.
:sag mir mal ein beispiel für einen fall, in dem es sinnlos ist, null in eine gleichung einzusetzen.
:

ok gerne, einfaches Praxisbeispiel, Ohmsches Gesetz:

U = R * I
I = U / R
R = U / I

ich kann hier für I, R und U irgendwo eine Null einsetzten, es macht überall keinen Sinn, weil es nicht zu rechnen gibt! Ich finde das irgendwie nicht Blödsinnig ...


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

:Einer zum Aufwärmen (ist das gleiche wie '1=2'):
:5+2 = 7
:5*(5+2) = 5*7
:25+10 = 35
:25+10-35 = 35-35
:25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
:25+10-35 = 35+14-49
:5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
hehe, 5*7 ist ungleich 7*0 
:5 = 7

:
:Jetzt gehts los:
:
:Voraussetzungen:
1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?
:
ehauptung: -1 = 0
eweis:
:
*)   § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:
:Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
:= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
:= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:= -1 + $ tan(x) dx   
:Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
:§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
:=> -1 = 0 
:q.e.d.(?)
:
:Also wer das in weniger als 20 Minuten herausbekommt (ehrlich sein!), verdient meine Hochachtung. Ich habe 20 Minuten gebraucht!
das ist mir zu kompliziert 
:


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

::Einer zum Aufwärmen (ist das gleiche wie '1=2'):
::5+2 = 7
::5*(5+2) = 5*7
::25+10 = 35
::25+10-35 = 35-35
::25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
::25+10-35 = 35+14-49
::5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
:hehe, 5*7 ist ungleich 7*0 
ähh,  ich mein du kanst die Werte in der Klammer nicht Null setzen *g*
::5 = 7
:
::
::Jetzt gehts los:
::
::Voraussetzungen:
:1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
:2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?
::
:ehauptung: -1 = 0
:eweis:
::
:*)   § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::
::Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
::= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
::= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::= -1 + $ tan(x) dx   
::Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
::§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
::=> -1 = 0 
::q.e.d.(?)
::
::Also wer das in weniger als 20 Minuten herausbekommt (ehrlich sein!), verdient meine Hochachtung. Ich habe 20 Minuten gebraucht!
:das ist mir zu kompliziert 
::


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. März 2001)

*RE:REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

::Einer zum Aufwärmen (ist das gleiche wie '1=2'):
::5+2 = 7
::5*(5+2) = 5*7
::25+10 = 35
::25+10-35 = 35-35
::25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
::25+10-35 = 35+14-49
::5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
:hehe, 5*7 ist ungleich 7*0 
****** nee, aber 5+2-7 ist wiedermal 0 und teilen durch 0 ist ungesund ****
::5 = 7
:
::
::Jetzt gehts los:
::
::Voraussetzungen:
:1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
:2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?
::
:ehauptung: -1 = 0
:eweis:
::
:*)   § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::
::Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
::= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
::= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::= -1 + $ tan(x) dx   
::Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
::§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
::=> -1 = 0 
::q.e.d.(?)
::
::Also wer das in weniger als 20 Minuten herausbekommt (ehrlich sein!), verdient meine Hochachtung. Ich habe 20 Minuten gebraucht!
:das ist mir zu kompliziert 
::


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. März 2001)

*RE:REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

::Einer zum Aufwärmen (ist das gleiche wie '1=2'):
::5+2 = 7
::5*(5+2) = 5*7
::25+10 = 35
::25+10-35 = 35-35
::25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
::25+10-35 = 35+14-49
::5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
:hehe, 5*7 ist ungleich 7*0 
****** nee, aber 5+2-7 ist wiedermal 0 und teilen durch 0 ist ungesund ****
::5 = 7
:
::
::Jetzt gehts los:
::
::Voraussetzungen:
:1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
:2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?
::
:ehauptung: -1 = 0
:eweis:
::
:*)   § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::
::Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
::= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
::= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::= -1 + $ tan(x) dx   
::Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
::§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
::=> -1 = 0 
::q.e.d.(?)
::
::Also wer das in weniger als 20 Minuten herausbekommt (ehrlich sein!), verdient meine Hochachtung. Ich habe 20 Minuten gebraucht!
:das ist mir zu kompliziert 
***** ach wo *g* ist ganz leicht *kicher*
::


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

:****** nee, aber 5+2-7 ist wiedermal 0 und teilen durch 0 ist ungesund ****

ja Mann, ich hab mich ja korrigiert ! Auf komische Ideen kommen die Leuts... tsts ... Gleichungen mit null als 'festen' Wert


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:...*

:
::das halte ich für einen ziemlichen blödsinn.
::sag mir mal ein beispiel für einen fall, in dem es sinnlos ist, null in eine gleichung einzusetzen.
::
:
:ok gerne, einfaches Praxisbeispiel, Ohmsches Gesetz:
:
:U = R * I
:I = U / R
:R = U / I
:
:ich kann hier für I, R und U irgendwo eine Null einsetzten, es macht überall keinen Sinn, weil es nicht zu rechnen gibt! Ich finde das irgendwie nicht Blödsinnig ...
:
:
natürlich kann ich da eine null einsetzen:
z.b. i=u/r
falls i=0 folgt daraus daß u=0
das ist eine richtig und durchaus sinnvolle aussage.
wäre doch bescheuert, wenn eine solche gleichung für null nicht mehr gelten würde.


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*ausserdem*

25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
25+10-35 = 35+14-49
5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)<--- hier hast du 35/7 = 35/5 gemacht, das ist der eigentliche Fehler! Nicht die Division durch Null 

:****** nee, aber 5+2-7 ist wiedermal 0 und teilen durch 0 ist ungesund ****


----------



## pirx (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:...*

::
:::das halte ich für einen ziemlichen blödsinn.
:::sag mir mal ein beispiel für einen fall, in dem es sinnlos ist, null in eine gleichung einzusetzen.
:::
::
::ok gerne, einfaches Praxisbeispiel, Ohmsches Gesetz:
::
::U = R * I
::I = U / R
::R = U / I
::
::ich kann hier für I, R und U irgendwo eine Null einsetzten, es macht überall keinen Sinn, weil es nicht zu rechnen gibt! Ich finde das irgendwie nicht Blödsinnig ...
::
::
:natürlich kann ich da eine null einsetzen:
:z.b. i=u/r
:falls i=0 folgt daraus daß u=0
:das ist eine richtig und durchaus sinnvolle aussage.
:wäre doch bescheuert, wenn eine solche gleichung für null nicht mehr gelten würde.

na suupreer, 0*0=0, SEHR sinvoll!


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:...*

:na suupreer, 0*0=0, SEHR sinvoll!
:

bloß weil du da nichts zum rechnen hast, heißt das doch nicht, daß die gleichung nicht sinnvoll ist.
es macht dir bei diesen gleichungen niemand eine vorschrift, daß man keine null einsetzen kann.


----------



## Fetteratte (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:neue Aufgabe*

as schaut mir aber eher nach ner Hausaufgabe, als nach einer Knobelaufgabe aus *g*

*lol* Oh, ihr habt mich ertappt! Das war wirklich mal meine Hausaufgabe, aber ich hatte die tatsächlich alleine gelöst *g* Ich dachte mir nur, daß sie Interesse bei euch Mathe-Cracks findet! )
:
:f(x) = e^0.5x (glaub ich *duck*)

DFens, ich muß dir gratulieren! Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte...es ist richtig! )

cu,
Fetteratte


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. März 2001)

*RE:ausserdem*

:
:25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
:25+10-35 = 35+14-49
:5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)<--- hier hast du 35/7 = 35/5 gemacht, das ist der eigentliche Fehler! Nicht die Division durch Null 
*********
Hä? 
25+10-35 --- 5 ausklammern ---> 5*(5+2-7)
35+14-49 --- 7 ausklammern ---> 7*(5+2-7)
Ist doch richtig!?
Nur ist 5+2-7 gleich 0, Division ist der RICHTIGE Fehler!



:
::****** nee, aber 5+2-7 ist wiedermal 0 und teilen durch 0 ist ungesund ****
:


----------



## Kerl (7. März 2001)

*RE:Auflösung*

:scilla hat recht 
:
:9.999999999999999999..... = 10
:
Ich glaub zwar, daß DFens Beweise für seine Behauptung hat, aber es kann nicht sein, daß 9.999999... gleich 10 ist. Dann wäre ein angebissener Apfel immer noch ein ganzer - selbst wenn nur ein mü fehlt.
Genau wie 0.33333... mal 3 immer noch 0.999999... sind und nicht 1. Es ist die Krümmung des Raumes, der diese Gleichung zuläßt. Wenn man an zwei Geraden entlangsieht, scheinen sie mit wachsender Entfernung immer näher zueinander zu liegen, bis sie sich irgendwann treffen. Eine optische Täuschung, die aber die Krümmung des Raumes erklärt.

Diskutiert nur weiter, ihr habt keine Chance *g*
Ken

PS: Ich liebe solche Diskussionen.


----------



## jayjay (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Auflösung*

::scilla hat recht 
::
::9.999999999999999999..... = 10
::
:Ich glaub zwar, daß DFens Beweise für seine Behauptung hat, aber es kann nicht sein, daß 9.999999... gleich 10 ist. Dann wäre ein angebissener Apfel immer noch ein ganzer - selbst wenn nur ein mü fehlt.
:Genau wie 0.33333... mal 3 immer noch 0.999999... sind und nicht 1. Es ist die Krümmung des Raumes, der diese Gleichung zuläßt. Wenn man an zwei Geraden entlangsieht, scheinen sie mit wachsender Entfernung immer näher zueinander zu liegen, bis sie sich irgendwann treffen. Eine optische Täuschung, die aber die Krümmung des Raumes erklärt.
:
iskutiert nur weiter, ihr habt keine Chance *g*
:Ken
:
S: Ich liebe solche Diskussionen.

wenn du das so liebst, dann können wir das ja fortsetzen ;
wenn du von 1  0.99999... abziehst, was bleibt dann übrig?
doch wohl 0.0000000..., oder?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (7. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:...*

::na suupreer, 0*0=0, SEHR sinvoll!
::
:
:bloß weil du da nichts zum rechnen hast, heißt das doch nicht, daß die gleichung nicht sinnvoll ist.
:es macht dir bei diesen gleichungen niemand eine vorschrift, daß man keine null einsetzen kann.

Genau, schon mal was von "Nullergänzung" gehört?


----------



## Reuse (7. März 2001)

*Hehe, pirx rafft es einfach net  (nt)*


----------



## pirx (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:ausserdem*

::
::25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
::25+10-35 = 35+14-49
::5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)<--- hier hast du 35/7 = 35/5 gemacht, das ist der eigentliche Fehler! Nicht die Division durch Null 
:*********
:Hä? 
:25+10-35 --- 5 ausklammern ---> 5*(5+2-7)
:35+14-49 --- 7 ausklammern ---> 7*(5+2-7)
:Ist doch richtig!?
:Nur ist 5+2-7 gleich 0, Division ist der RICHTIGE Fehler!
:
:
:
also du sagst
7=7 wandelst falsch um
35=35 wandelst falsch um
0=0 

Wo liegt nun der Fehler?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. März 2001)

*Na, die Division durch Null*

:::
:::25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
:::25+10-35 = 35+14-49
:::5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)<--- hier hast du 35/7 = 35/5 gemacht, das ist der eigentliche Fehler! Nicht die Division durch Null 
::*********
::Hä? 
::25+10-35 --- 5 ausklammern ---> 5*(5+2-7)
::35+14-49 --- 7 ausklammern ---> 7*(5+2-7)
::Ist doch richtig!?
::Nur ist 5+2-7 gleich 0, Division ist der RICHTIGE Fehler!
::

:also du sagst
:7=7 wandelst falsch um
:35=35 wandelst falsch um
:0=0 
:
:Wo liegt nun der Fehler?

5+2 = 7
5*(5+2) = 5*7
25+10 = 35
25+10-35 = 35-35
25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
25+10-35 = 35+14-49
5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)  <--- Der schritt von hier...
5 = 7   ...hier, ist nicht korrekt!

5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
kann man auch als 5*0=7*0 schreiben.
Habe ich aber nicht gemacht, sondern
5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)  // durch (5+2-7) dividiert!
Das geht aber nicht da (5+2-7)=0.

Hätte ich aber (wie du) 
5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
einfach nur ausgerechnet, also 5*0=7*0 wäre es ja korrekt gewesen (0 ist eben gleich 0).

Jetzt gehts los:

Voraussetzungen:
(1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
(2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?

Behauptung: -1 = 0
Beweis:

(*) § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx

Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
= -1 + $ tan(x) dx 
Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
=> -1 = 0 
q.e.d.(?)

Also wer das in weniger als 20 Minuten herausbekommt (ehrlich sein!), verdient meine Hochachtung. Ich habe 20 Minuten gebraucht!


----------



## Reuse (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Ken hat schon recht!*

natürlich ist 9,9999999... kleiner als 10, sonst wäre es ja 10.

man könnte auch sagen das 9,999999... infinitesimal kleiner ist als 10, d.h. die Differenz 10-9,999999...>0 aber trotzdem kleiner als jede reele zahl die du nennen kannst.


----------



## pirx (8. März 2001)

*hallo ich bins nochmal...*

ich habs dann auch noch kapiert  der witz dabei ist das man erst einmal auf so ideen kommen muss... jemand der formeln wirklich braucht um irgendwas auszurechnen kommt es schon gar nicht in den sinn solche komischen umwandlungen zu machen, daher der mein knopf in der leitung...


----------



## Master_Luke (8. März 2001)

*RE:Na, die Division durch Null*

:5+2 = 7
:5*(5+2) = 5*7
:25+10 = 35
:25+10-35 = 35-35
:25+10-35 = 35-35-14+14
:25+10-35 = 35+14-49
:5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)  <--- Der schritt von hier...
:5 = 7   ...hier, ist nicht korrekt!
:
:5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
:kann man auch als 5*0=7*0 schreiben.
:Habe ich aber nicht gemacht, sondern
:5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)  // durch (5+2-7) dividiert!
as geht aber nicht da (5+2-7)=0.
:
:Hätte ich aber (wie du) 
:5*(5+2-7) = 7*(5+2-7)
:einfach nur ausgerechnet, also 5*0=7*0 wäre es ja korrekt gewesen (0 ist eben gleich 0).
:
:Jetzt gehts los:
:
:Voraussetzungen:
1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?
:
ehauptung: -1 = 0
eweis:
:
*) § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:
:Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
:= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
:= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:= -1 + $ tan(x) dx 
:Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
:§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
:=> -1 = 0 
:q.e.d.(?)

Wie lange haste gebraucht, um das zu tippen? *g*
Nee, schön und gut, aber wenn Du den Mist jeden Tag an der BA hören musst, dann haste auch kein Bock mehr, so was in deiner Freizeit zu lösen... Egal, offensichtlich habt ihr alle sehr viel Spass dran *g* - na denne!
...jaja, die Leude...

Cu@all!


----------



## scilla (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Ken hat schon recht!*

:natürlich ist 9,9999999... kleiner als 10, sonst wäre es ja 10.
Aber es IST doch 10!!!!

:man könnte auch sagen das 9,999999... infinitesimal kleiner ist als 10, d.h. die Differenz 10-9,999999...>0 aber trotzdem kleiner als jede reele zahl die du nennen kannst.


----------



## scilla (8. März 2001)

*RE:neue Aufgabe*

g(x)=-2e^1/4x



scilla


----------



## scilla (8. März 2001)

*REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

:
:Voraussetzungen:
1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?
:
ehauptung: -1 = 0
eweis:
:
*)   § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:
:Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
:= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
:= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
:= -1 + $ tan(x) dx   
:Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
:§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
:=> -1 = 0 
:q.e.d.(?)
:
:Also wer das in weniger als 20 Minuten herausbekommt (ehrlich sein!), verdient meine Hochachtung. Ich habe 20 Minuten gebraucht!


Also ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, ich hab mir deine ganze Integrierei nicht angeguckt und vertraue darauf, dass du das richtig gemacht hast. ABER:

§ tan(x)dx = -1 + § tan(x)
ist durchaus richtig. Das unbestimmte Integral (also eins ohne Integrationsgrenzen) liefert die Stammfunktion. Und die ist eindeutig BIS AUF KONSTANTEN. -1 ist eine Konstante und wird deswegen durch die Integrale wieder ausgeglichen. 
Auf Anfrage erkläre ich das gerne genauer. wenn die Antwort so ok ist, habe ich 3 Minuten dafür gebraucht. 

scilla


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. März 2001)

*Herzlichen Glühstrumpf: Scilla, das Mathe"genie" )*

::
::Voraussetzungen:
:1)Das Integrationszeichen wird hiermit zum §, ok?!
:2) alles was zwischen § und dx steht, gehört zum Integral, ok?
::
:ehauptung: -1 = 0
:eweis:
::
:*)   § tan(x) dx = § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::
::Anwenden der partiellen Integration:
::= -cos(x) * [1/cos(x) - §-cos(x) * (sin(x)/[cos(x)*cos(x)]) dx
::= -[cos(x)/cos(x)] + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::= -1 + § sin(x)/cos(x) dx
::= -1 + $ tan(x) dx   
::Anwenden der ersten Zeile (*) des Beweises:
::§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx
::=> -1 = 0 
::q.e.d.(?)
::
::Also wer das in weniger als 20 Minuten herausbekommt (ehrlich sein!), verdient meine Hochachtung. Ich habe 20 Minuten gebraucht!
:
:
:Also ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen, ich hab mir deine ganze Integrierei nicht angeguckt und vertraue darauf, dass du das richtig gemacht hast. ABER:
:
:§ tan(x)dx = -1 + § tan(x)
:ist durchaus richtig. Das unbestimmte Integral (also eins ohne Integrationsgrenzen) liefert die Stammfunktion. Und die ist eindeutig BIS AUF KONSTANTEN. -1 ist eine Konstante und wird deswegen durch die Integrale wieder ausgeglichen. 
:Auf Anfrage erkläre ich das gerne genauer. wenn die Antwort so ok ist, habe ich 3 Minuten dafür gebraucht. 
:
:scilla

*** Genau!
Die Integriererei diente nur der Verwirrung, der eigentliche Knackpunkt liegt hier
[...]
§ tan(x) dx = -1 * § tan(x) dx  // <-- von hier ...
=> -1 = 0   // ... nach hier!

Ums mal einfach auszudrücken:
Nehmen wir eine Funktion f(x) und definieren zwei weitere Funktionen g(x) und h(x) derart, dass
g(x)::= f(x) + c   und
h(x)::= f(x) + k,
wobei c und k beliebige aber fest gewählte Konstanten sind.
Die obige "Formel" sagt einfach nur aus, dass die Stammfunktion von f(x) nicht eindeutig ist, sondern es beliebig viele Stammfunktionen von f(x) gibt, die sich nur durch eine Konstante unterscheiden.
Leitet man g(x) ab, erhält man f(x),
leitet man h(x) ab, erhält man f(x) ebenfalls.

Der Fehler lag einfach nur in der Interpretation der Folgepfeils in der Zeile
=> -1 = 0.

Naja, dass das so leicht sein wird konnte ich damals nicht wissen: ich habe den Fehler in der Integrationsfalle gesucht, naja, nochmals herzlichen Glühstrumpf.


----------



## nylonathatep (8. März 2001)

*meine Güte...*

:2 = 1

Na los! Macht weiter! Beweist doch, daß Schwarz=weiß ist, aber gebt mir nicht die Schuld, wenn ihr auf dem nächsten Zebrastreifen überfahren werdet! 

cu
n.


----------



## pirx (8. März 2001)

*RE:REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

wenn die Antwort so ok ist, habe ich 3 Minuten dafür gebraucht. 
:
:scilla

hi scilla...


ähem, wie war das nochmal mit 9,999 unendlich -> gleich 10 ? kannst du versuchen mir das nochmals zu erklären ? und wäre unendlich minus unendlich dann nicht erst recht gleich null? *kopfkratz*


----------



## scilla (8. März 2001)

*RE:meine Güte...*

:
::2 = 1
:
:Na los! Macht weiter! Beweist doch, daß Schwarz=weiß ist, aber gebt mir nicht die Schuld, wenn ihr auf dem nächsten Zebrastreifen überfahren werdet! 


hehe, das ist doch mal die erste vernünftige Aussage!! 

scilla


----------



## scilla (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

:ähem, wie war das nochmal mit 9,999 unendlich -> gleich 10 ? kannst du versuchen mir das nochmals zu erklären ? und wäre unendlich minus unendlich dann nicht erst recht gleich null? *kopfkratz*
:
Also ich glaube, ich kann dem Beispiel mit den 1/3 nicht mehr viel hinzufügen. Das Problem (das nur wenige die Sache verstehen) liegt wohl hauptsächlich darin, dass es arg schwierig ist, sich die Unendlichkeit vorzustellen. Wer das versucht wird sich schnell dabei ertappen, wie der Geist versucht das ganze in ein endliches Schema zu pressen. Davon muss man sich lösen (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist).

unendlich minus unendlich ist nur in Ausnahmefällen Null.

Guck mal:
f(x)= x
g(x)= x+1

Beide Funktionen gehen gegen unendlich, wenn x gegen unendlich geht. Aber g(x)-f(x)= 1 und das gilt immer, egal wie groß der wert für x ist. In diesem Fall gilt also unendlich - unendlich=1
So kann unendlich minus unendlich jeden Wert annehmen und deswegen ist es nicht definiert.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. März 2001)

Befrag einen Psychologen 
Es reicht doch wenn DU weißt das es stimmt


----------



## pirx (8. März 2001)

*Null = Unendlich ?*

:
:unendlich minus unendlich ist nur in Ausnahmefällen Null.
:
:Guck mal:
:f(x)= x
:g(x)= x+1
:
eide Funktionen gehen gegen unendlich, wenn x gegen unendlich geht. Aber g(x)-f(x)= 1 und das gilt immer, egal wie groß der wert für x ist. In diesem Fall gilt also unendlich - unendlich=1
o kann unendlich minus unendlich jeden Wert annehmen und deswegen ist es nicht definiert. 

wenn du Null(wegen der Unendlichkeit) als x Wert einsetzt sind diese Formeln nicht mehr...


----------



## Kerl (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

:
:
::ähem, wie war das nochmal mit 9,999 unendlich -> gleich 10 ? kannst du versuchen mir das nochmals zu erklären ? und wäre unendlich minus unendlich dann nicht erst recht gleich null? *kopfkratz*
::
:Also ich glaube, ich kann dem Beispiel mit den 1/3 nicht mehr viel hinzufügen. Das Problem (das nur wenige die Sache verstehen) liegt wohl hauptsächlich darin, dass es arg schwierig ist, sich die Unendlichkeit vorzustellen. Wer das versucht wird sich schnell dabei ertappen, wie der Geist versucht das ganze in ein endliches Schema zu pressen. Davon muss man sich lösen (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist).
:
Hm, ich bin zwar immer noch nicht überzeugt, aber ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das Gegenteil beweisen soll.
(Verflixt und zugenäht, 9,999... kann einfach nicht 10 sein, das wäre höchstens möglich, wenn man mit der vierten Dimension rechnet)

Ach was soll´s, lacht mich doch aus *g*
Ken


----------



## pirx (8. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:REk, ich habe zwei Mathe-Rätsel für euch (eines ist SCHWER!!) ...*

::
::
:::ähem, wie war das nochmal mit 9,999 unendlich -> gleich 10 ? kannst du versuchen mir das nochmals zu erklären ? und wäre unendlich minus unendlich dann nicht erst recht gleich null? *kopfkratz*
:::
::Also ich glaube, ich kann dem Beispiel mit den 1/3 nicht mehr viel hinzufügen. Das Problem (das nur wenige die Sache verstehen) liegt wohl hauptsächlich darin, dass es arg schwierig ist, sich die Unendlichkeit vorzustellen. Wer das versucht wird sich schnell dabei ertappen, wie der Geist versucht das ganze in ein endliches Schema zu pressen. Davon muss man sich lösen (wenn das überhaupt möglich ist).
::
:Hm, ich bin zwar immer noch nicht überzeugt, aber ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das Gegenteil beweisen soll.
Verflixt und zugenäht, 9,999... kann einfach nicht 10 sein, das wäre höchstens möglich, wenn man mit der vierten Dimension rechnet)

es ist nicht möglich weil 9,999... immer um Faktor x, der unbekannten Unendlichkeit(der Null?.. ), kleiner ist als 10, was meint ihr? 





:
:Ach was soll´s, lacht mich doch aus *g*
:Ken


----------



## Sonderzeichen (8. März 2001)

*Bitte, wie meinen???*

OK...................alle Matheprofessoren, Physikstudenten und  Atomarwissenschaftler heben mal die Hand. 

Ist das eine Verschwörung??? Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein daß ihr das ganze Zeug da oben versteht.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. März 2001)

*REitte, wie meinen???*

K...................alle Matheprofessoren, Physikstudenten und  Atomarwissenschaftler heben mal die Hand. 
:
:Ist das eine Verschwörung??? Das kann nicht euer Ernst sein daß ihr das ganze Zeug da oben versteht. 

*** Doch ich verstehe das, ich kann aber ehrlich nichts dafür *g*.


----------



## aph (9. März 2001)

*REk, noch ein Versuch *grummel**

:a =  9.99999999999...
:10a = 99.99999999999...
:10a - a = 90
:9a = 90
:a = 10
:
:
:Und was ist damit?

Du hast da einen kleinen Fehler gemacht und eine 9 unterdrückt.
Hier noch mal richtig:
a       =    9.99999999999...
10a     =   99.999999999999...
10a - a =   89.999999999991...
9a      =   89.999999999991...
a       =    9.99999999999...

Alles unverändert 
Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Rundungsregeln! Wenn du über die Gleichsetzung unendlicher Brüche philosophieren willst, kannst du nicht Rundungsregeln zum Beweis heranziehen.


----------



## aph (9. März 2001)

*Limes = E*

Na schön. Weiß jemand, warum

limes (1+1/n)^n gegen unendlich

sich genau der Eulerschen Zahl nähert?
So eine harmlose Folge - und nähert sich ausgerechnet dieser irrationalen, ja sogar transzendenten Zahl!


----------



## Sturm_Graz (9. März 2001)

*RE:Limes = E*

:Na schön. Weiß jemand, warum
:
:limes (1+1/n)^n gegen unendlich
:
:sich genau der Eulerschen Zahl nähert?
o eine harmlose Folge - und nähert sich ausgerechnet dieser irrationalen, ja sogar transzendenten Zahl!

Erklärung dafür habe ich leider keine, aber eigenartig ist doch, dass z.B. die Summe aller 1/n für n=0!....unendlich! (faktorielle) auch gleich der eulerschen zahl ist? oder dass e hoch i*2pi gleich eins ist? also lässt sich pi genau aus der eulerschen zahl berechnen und vice versa...
Wenn eine Bakterienkolonie wächst- sie wächst gemäß e
Wenn ein Baum Biomasse zulegt -gemäß e
Die Zellteilung - e
Mathematisch bemerkenswert ist, dass man e^x beliebig oft differenzieren/integrieren kann, es kommt immer e^x heraus.
huiiii, das ist schon eine tolle zahl, was?


----------



## scilla (9. März 2001)

*RE:Null = Unendlich ?*

:
::
::unendlich minus unendlich ist nur in Ausnahmefällen Null.
::
::Guck mal:
::f(x)= x
::g(x)= x+1
::
:eide Funktionen gehen gegen unendlich, wenn x gegen unendlich geht. Aber g(x)-f(x)= 1 und das gilt immer, egal wie groß der wert für x ist. In diesem Fall gilt also unendlich - unendlich=1
:o kann unendlich minus unendlich jeden Wert annehmen und deswegen ist es nicht definiert. 
:
:wenn du Null(wegen der Unendlichkeit) als x Wert einsetzt sind diese Formeln nicht mehr... 

Häh? Null ist ganz und gar nicht unendlich!!


----------



## aph (9. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Limes = E*

::Na schön. Weiß jemand, warum
::
::limes (1+1/n)^n gegen unendlich
::
::sich genau der Eulerschen Zahl nähert?
:o eine harmlose Folge - und nähert sich ausgerechnet dieser irrationalen, ja sogar transzendenten Zahl!
:
:Mathematisch bemerkenswert ist, dass man e^x beliebig oft differenzieren/integrieren kann, es kommt immer e^x heraus.
:huiiii, das ist schon eine tolle zahl, was?

So ist e definiert. Alle Exponentialfunktionen sind eher steil oder eher flach, je nach Basis. Leitet man eine ab, dann wird sie entweder noch steiler oder noch flacher. Logischerweise muss es da eine goldene Mitte geben, und die ist E.

:Erklärung dafür habe ich leider keine, aber eigenartig ist doch, dass z.B. die Summe aller 1/n für n=0!....unendlich! (faktorielle) auch gleich der eulerschen zahl ist?
Das liegt daran, dass ganz allgemein gilt:
Summe (x^n/n!) für n=0...unendlich und 0!=1 ist gleich e^x
Setzt man für x 1 ein, kommt e^1 raus, also e.

Mit dieser Darstellung von e^x kann man auch ganz leicht nachweisen, warum die Ableitung wieder e^x ist. 

:oder dass e hoch i*2pi gleich eins ist? also lässt sich pi genau aus der eulerschen zahl berechnen und vice versa...

tatsächlich?

:Wenn eine Bakterienkolonie wächst- sie wächst gemäß e
:Wenn ein Baum Biomasse zulegt -gemäß e
ie Zellteilung - e

Exponentielles Wachstum ist normal. Aber ist die Basis wirklich immer e?


----------



## scilla (9. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Limes = E*

:::Na schön. Weiß jemand, warum
:::
:::limes (1+1/n)^n gegen unendlich
:::
:::sich genau der Eulerschen Zahl nähert?
::o eine harmlose Folge - und nähert sich ausgerechnet dieser irrationalen, ja sogar transzendenten Zahl!
::
::Mathematisch bemerkenswert ist, dass man e^x beliebig oft differenzieren/integrieren kann, es kommt immer e^x heraus.
::huiiii, das ist schon eine tolle zahl, was?
:
o ist e definiert. Alle Exponentialfunktionen sind eher steil oder eher flach, je nach Basis. Leitet man eine ab, dann wird sie entweder noch steiler oder noch flacher. Logischerweise muss es da eine goldene Mitte geben, und die ist E.
:
::Erklärung dafür habe ich leider keine, aber eigenartig ist doch, dass z.B. die Summe aller 1/n für n=0!....unendlich! (faktorielle) auch gleich der eulerschen zahl ist?
as liegt daran, dass ganz allgemein gilt:
umme (x^n/n!) für n=0...unendlich und 0!=1 ist gleich e^x
etzt man für x 1 ein, kommt e^1 raus, also e.
:
:Mit dieser Darstellung von e^x kann man auch ganz leicht nachweisen, warum die Ableitung wieder e^x ist. 
:
::oder dass e hoch i*2pi gleich eins ist? also lässt sich pi genau aus der eulerschen zahl berechnen und vice versa...
:
:tatsächlich?
:
::Wenn eine Bakterienkolonie wächst- sie wächst gemäß e
::Wenn ein Baum Biomasse zulegt -gemäß e
:ie Zellteilung - e
:
:Exponentielles Wachstum ist normal. Aber ist die Basis wirklich immer e?

Jede Basis kann in eine Basis mit e umgeformt werden. 
(z.B. 2^x=e^(x*ln2))


----------



## jayjay (9. März 2001)

*RE:Limes = E*

:Na schön. Weiß jemand, warum
:
:limes (1+1/n)^n gegen unendlich
:
:sich genau der Eulerschen Zahl nähert?
o eine harmlose Folge - und nähert sich ausgerechnet dieser irrationalen, ja sogar transzendenten Zahl!

ich hab das mal gewußt, habs aber nicht mehr im kopf...
ich vergesse sowas immer schnell.


----------



## jayjay (9. März 2001)

*RE:REk, noch ein Versuch *grummel**

::a =  9.99999999999...
::10a = 99.99999999999...
::10a - a = 90
::9a = 90
::a = 10
::
::
::Und was ist damit?
:
u hast da einen kleinen Fehler gemacht und eine 9 unterdrückt.
:Hier noch mal richtig:
:a       =    9.99999999999...
:10a     =   99.999999999999...

hm, wie hast du das denn gerechnet? kommt mir spanisch vor, besonders die 1 hinten...

:10a - a =   89.999999999991...
:9a      =   89.999999999991...
:a       =    9.99999999999...
:
:Alles unverändert 
:Und komm mir jetzt bitte nicht mit Rundungsregeln! Wenn du über die Gleichsetzung unendlicher Brüche philosophieren willst, kannst du nicht Rundungsregeln zum Beweis heranziehen.
:


----------



## aph (9. März 2001)

*RE:RE:REk, noch ein Versuch *grummel**

:::a =  9.99999999999...
:::10a = 99.99999999999...
:::10a - a = 90
:::9a = 90
:::a = 10
:::
:::
:::Und was ist damit?
::
:u hast da einen kleinen Fehler gemacht und eine 9 unterdrückt.
::Hier noch mal richtig:
::a       =    9.99999999999...
::10a     =   99.999999999999...
:
:hm, wie hast du das denn gerechnet? kommt mir spanisch vor, besonders die 1 hinten...


noch mal einfacher:

9.99 * 10 = 99.9
99.9-9.99 = 89.91
89.91/9.99= 9.99
-----------
9.999 * 10 = 99.99
99.99-9.999 = 89.991
89.991/9.999= 9.999
-----------
usw. bis unendlich


----------



## jayjay (9. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:REk, noch ein Versuch *grummel**

::::a =  9.99999999999...
::::10a = 99.99999999999...
::::10a - a = 90
::::9a = 90
::::a = 10
::::
::::
::::Und was ist damit?
:::
::u hast da einen kleinen Fehler gemacht und eine 9 unterdrückt.
:::Hier noch mal richtig:
:::a       =    9.99999999999...
:::10a     =   99.999999999999...
::
::hm, wie hast du das denn gerechnet? kommt mir spanisch vor, besonders die 1 hinten...
:
:
:noch mal einfacher:
:
:9.99 * 10 = 99.9
:99.9-9.99 = 89.91
:89.91/9.99= 9.99
:-----------
:9.999 * 10 = 99.99
:99.99-9.999 = 89.991
:89.991/9.999= 9.999
:-----------
:usw. bis unendlich 
:

hm ,ja, hört sich logisch an...


----------



## Yalamand Palir (10. März 2001)

*probiers mal so*

bissel pseudo java script, ich weiss selbst das es nicht sauber ist 

var 1,2
1 = 'meingott'
2 = 'meingott'

so schon haben wir 1 = 2


----------



## Kifferfreak (10. März 2001)

*RE:RE:REin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

::::a =  9.99999999999...
::::10a = 99.99999999999...
::::
:::10 mal a ergibt 10a minus eine Stelle hinter dem Komma (blöd erklärt, ich weiß)
::
:a hinter dem Komma unendlich viele Neuner sind, gibt es gar keine letzte Stelle, für die du so argumentieren könntest!
::
::::10a - a = 90
::::
:::Und daher: 10a - a = 89.9999999...1
:::
::::9a = 90
::::a = 10
::::
:::Hm, sieht blöd aus....ach was soll´s
:::
:::Gruß
:::Ken
::
::
::Also ich glaube 9.9999999... = 10 stimmt schon! Hat was damit zu tun, dass sich Geraden in der Unendlichkeit schneiden (und das stimmt sicher!!). 
::
::
::Guckt mal hier:
::1/3 + 1/3 + 1/3 = 3/3 = 1
::ABER:
::0.333333... + 0.333333... + 0.333333... = 0.999999...
::
::obwohl 1/3 = 0.333333...
::
::also: 0.999999... = 1
::
:o weit ich weiß, ist das kein Trick, sondern echt wahr.
::
::scilla
:
:naja, wenn nach dem komma wirklich unendlich viele stellen sind, ist doch auch kein unterschied mehr zu 1, oder?

doch, 0,000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000...1


----------



## jayjay (10. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:REin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

1. hast du jetzt diesen thread ziemlich ruiniert.
2. wenn da jetzt wirklich unendlich viele nullen vor der eins sein sollen, dann wird NIE eine eins kommen.


----------



## Kifferfreak (11. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:REin da zwar schon lange raus aber trotzdem...*

:1. hast du jetzt diesen thread ziemlich ruiniert.
:2. wenn da jetzt wirklich unendlich viele nullen vor der eins sein sollen, dann wird NIE eine eins kommen.

rein theorethisch MUSS irgendwann mal ne eins kommenirgendwann endet diese Zahl mit einer 1(so ziemlich in der Unendlichkeit)


----------



## naggeldak (11. März 2001)

*www.naggelgames.de*

ich nehme jetzt mal folgende schreibweise: wenn ich z.b. 0,*9 sage, meine ich dann periode neun,ok?

es ist nämlich so:
0,*9 = x
9,*9 = 10x
----------------
9,*9 - 0,*9 = 10x - x
<=> 9 = 9x
<=> 1 = x

=> 0,*9 =x UND 1 = x
also <=> 0,*9 = 1

so einfach ist das!

Null komma periode 9 ist genau das selbe wie eins!!!


----------



## naggeldak (11. März 2001)

*www.naggelgames.de*

ich nehme jetzt mal folgende schreibweise: wenn ich z.b. 0,*9 sage, meine ich dann periode neun,ok?

es ist nämlich so:
0,*9 = x
9,*9 = 10x
----------------
9,*9 - 0,*9 = 10x - x
<=> 9 = 9x
<=> 1 = x

=> 0,*9 =x UND 1 = x
also <=> 0,*9 = 1

so einfach ist das!

Null komma periode 9 ist genau das selbe wie eins!!!


----------



## naggeldak (11. März 2001)

*RE:www.naggelgames.de*

:ich nehme jetzt mal folgende schreibweise: wenn ich z.b. 0,*9 sage, meine ich dann periode neun,ok?
:
:es ist nämlich so:
:0,*9 = x
:9,*9 = 10x
:----------------
:9,*9 - 0,*9 = 10x - x
:<=> 9 = 9x
:<=> 1 = x
:
:=> 0,*9 =x UND 1 = x
:also <=> 0,*9 = 1
:
:so einfach ist das!
:
:Null komma periode 9 ist genau das selbe wie eins!!!
:
:
hm, man kann es auch so ausdrücken, wenn es für euch so leichter ist:

es ist nämlich so:
 0,9999999999999... = x
 9,9999999999999... = 10x
==============================
 9,9999999999999... = 10x
-0,9999999999999... = x
=9,0000000000000... = 9x

also ist 9x = 9

<=> 9 = 9x |:9

und ein x = 1

<=> 1 = x

=> 0,99999999999... = x UND 1 = x
also <=> 0,99999999999... = 1

so einfach ist das!

Null komma periode 9 ist genau das selbe wie eins!!!


----------



## Chief_Joseph (11. März 2001)

Dieses Forum heißt zwar GOTT UND DIE WELT, aber MATHE gehört hier wohl ehrlich net hin.
Wir befinden uns hier auf dem Forum der PC-"GAMES", falls du es net wusstest.


----------



## naggeldak (11. März 2001)

*RE:RE:2 = 1 ?*

ieses Forum heißt zwar GOTT UND DIE WELT, aber MATHE gehört hier wohl ehrlich net hin.
:Wir befinden uns hier auf dem Forum der PC-"GAMES", falls du es net wusstest.
:
Mathe ist cool, du magst es nur nicht weil du wohl nicht in der lage bist einfache gleichungen zu lösen! du bist einfach zu blöd, oder warum?


----------



## DFens (11. März 2001)

*RE:RE:2 = 1 ?*

ieses Forum heißt zwar GOTT UND DIE WELT, aber MATHE gehört hier wohl ehrlich net hin.
:Wir befinden uns hier auf dem Forum der PC-"GAMES", falls du es net wusstest.

"Gott und die Welt" ist ein Off-Topic Forum (wobei Topic = Computerspiele, da wir uns hier, wie du schon bemerkt hast, in den Foren der PC Games befinden).

Im "Gott und die Welt" ist also kein spezielles Oberthema vorgegeben außer: es sollte nicht um Computerspiele gehen *g*. Dafür sind die speziellen Foren da.


----------



## Adassin (12. März 2001)

*RE:RE:www.naggelgames.de*

So wie ich das sehe, ist vielen der Begriff der Unendlichkeit gar nicht klar.

Z.B. Rechnen mit Unendlichkeiten ist kompletter Schwachsinn: Unendlich - Unendlich ist nicht Null (wurde schon gesagt)
Unendlich * Null ist nicht Null und auch Rechnung wie 2 + Unendlich machen keinen Sinn. Unendlich ist KEINE Zahl, sondern ein Begriff, der z.B. in der Grenzwertbestimmung benutzt wird.
Und auch hier wird nicht mit Unendlich gerechnet, sondern mit einem Wert einer Folge, die gegen Unendlich strebt.

Die Gleichung 0,9 (Periode 9) = 1 stimmt, es gibt daran überhaupt nichts zu rütteln, es wurde schon mehrfach durch Rechnungen (fast) eindeutig gezeigt. Wer das nicht glaubt, fragt seinen Mathe-Lehrer oder irgendjemanden, der sich damit auskennt 
Ich versuche das jetzt mal verbal ohne Rechnung für die Nicht-Mathe-Asse zu erklären:

Also, wir nehmen uns die Zahl 0,9. Jeder wird mir zustimmen, dass wenn ich hinter die letzte Kommastelle eine weitere Zahl hänge, die Zahl größer wird: 0,99 ist größer als 0,9.
So weit, so gut. Dieses Spielchen können wir eine ganze Weile machen... Wir sind jetzt schon bei der 1000. Stelle nach dem Komma angelangt und haben bisher nur die Zahl 9 geschrieben (theoretisch natürlich). Es fällt auf, dass sich die Zahl immer näher an die 10 annähert, sie aber wohl auf keinen Fall überschreitet. Die Frage ist nun, ob wir nicht irgendwann die Zahl erreichen. Nun, dazu machen wir jetzt eine Grenzwertbetrachtung: Wie nehmen an, dass wir x Neunen hinter das Komma schreiben (x aus dem Zahlenbereich der natürlichen Zahlen außer Null und Unendlich). Wie man sieht, können wir die Zahl noch so groß machen, wir erreichen NIE die 10.
Überlegen wir uns nochmal die Ausgangssituation: Wir hatten behauptet: 0,9 (Periode 9) = 1. Periode heißt nun aber, dass wir eine unendliche Anzahl an neunen haben...
Die Grenzwertbetrachtung sieht also folgendermaßen aus: Wir erweitern den Zahlenbereich von x bis ins Unendliche. Unendlich ist KEINE Zahl! Es ist nun für den Limes-Laien schwer vorstellbar, eine Unendliche Anzahl von Neunen zu schreiben, obwohl dies eigentlich einfach klingt. Mit einer Limesberechnung kann man nun sehen, das 0,9 Periode 9 im Unendlichen tatsächlich die 10 erreicht.

Diese Gleichung stimmt also, sie ist unumstößlich, man kann an ihr überhaupt nichts aussetzten. Gar nichts.


----------



## el_grande (12. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:Auflösung*

MOMENT...so einfach ist das nicht....

wenn du von 1  0,9periode abziehst, bleibt 0,0periodeundirgendwanninderunendlichkeit1. so!

Oder aber, die aufgabe ist mathematisch nicht lösbar.


----------



## jayjay (12. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:Auflösung*

:MOMENT...so einfach ist das nicht....
:
:wenn du von 1  0,9periode abziehst, bleibt 0,0periodeundirgendwanninderunendlichkeit1. so!
:
der aber, die aufgabe ist mathematisch nicht lösbar.

oh, mann, wann kapiert ihrs endlich
nixda irgendwann in der unendlichkeit1
würde IRGENDWANN eine 1 kommen, dann wäre das nicht unendlich, sondern ENDLICH.
da es UNENDLICH heißt, wird NIE eine 1 kommen.


----------



## pirx (12. März 2001)

*RE:RE:Null = Unendlich ?*

:Häh? Null ist ganz und gar nicht unendlich!!

naja, dazu habe ich folgendes nettes experiment gefunden:
______________________


Unendliche Null 

Obgleich die Null ihren Platz als Ziffer gefunden hat, ist ihr viel geblieben von der ursprünglichen Bezeichnung, dem Wert für "Nichts". Aber was ist das, das "Nichts"? Wie lässt sich "Nichts" definieren? Wann hört "Nichts" auf, und wann fängt "Etwas" an? Es scheint unmöglich zu sein, diese Grenze zu ergründen. Die Zahl 0,0000... könnte man bis ins Unendliche fortsetzen - bis sich an letzter (sic!) Stelle entscheidet, ob die Zahl "Null" ist, also "Nichts", oder nicht, also doch "Etwas", egal wie wenig es auch sein mag. Eine dritte Möglichkeit, einen Übergang, zwischen "Nichts" und "Etwas", gibt es nicht. 

Der 1966 verstorbene holländische Mathematiker Luitzen Egbertus Jan Brouwer hat mit einem Experiment versucht, das Wesen der "Unendlichkeit von Null" zu illustrieren. Dazu erdachte er eine neue Zahl "Psi", die er auf der Basis der irrationalen, also niemals abbrechenden Kreiszahl Pi=3,1415926535... konstruierte. 

Diese neue Dezimalzahl Psi soll vor dem Komma mit einer Null beginnen: 0,... . Die erste Zahl nach dem Komma ist entweder Null oder Sieben, und zwar Sieben, wenn die erste Dezimalzahl von Pi gleich Sieben ist. Da die erste Dezimalstelle von Pi aber nicht Sieben, sondern Eins lautet, hat Psi jetzt eine Null hinter dem Komma: 0,0... . 

Im nächsten Schritt der Konstruktion von Psi, muss nicht nur eine, sondern es müssen zwei aufeinanderfolgende Ziffern von Pi Sieben lauten, und zwar die zweite und die dritte Dezimalstelle - nur dann wäre die zweite Dezimalstelle von Psi auch eine Sieben, ansonsten ist sie Null. Da Pi jedoch 3,141... ist und nicht 3,177... lautet Psi nun also 0,00... . 

Und so geht es immer weiter: die dritte Dezimalstelle von Psi ergibt sich aus der dritten, vierten und fünften Nachkommastelle von Pi, und so weiter ad infinitum. Mit jeder Ziffer, die wir Psi hinzufügen, wächst die Anzahl aufeinanderfolgender Siebener, die Pi aufweisen müsste, um eine Sieben in "Psi" zu erzeugen. Der Wiener Mathematiker Rudolf Taschner bringt Brouwers Argumentation auf den Punkt: "Da uns zur Berechnung der Ziffern von Psi nach dem Dezimalpunkt keine andere Wahl offen steht, als die Ziffern von Pi nach dem Dezimalpunkt der Reihe nach zu inspizieren, werden wir nie entscheiden können, ob Psi mit Null übereinstimmt oder nicht!"


----------



## scilla (13. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:www.naggelgames.de*

o wie ich das sehe, ist vielen der Begriff der Unendlichkeit gar nicht klar.
:
:Z.B. Rechnen mit Unendlichkeiten ist kompletter Schwachsinn: Unendlich - Unendlich ist nicht Null (wurde schon gesagt)
:Unendlich * Null ist nicht Null und auch Rechnung wie 2 + Unendlich machen keinen Sinn. Unendlich ist KEINE Zahl, sondern ein Begriff, der z.B. in der Grenzwertbestimmung benutzt wird.
:Und auch hier wird nicht mit Unendlich gerechnet, sondern mit einem Wert einer Folge, die gegen Unendlich strebt.
:                
ie Gleichung 0,9 (Periode 9) = 1 stimmt, es gibt daran überhaupt nichts zu rütteln, es wurde schon mehrfach durch Rechnungen (fast) eindeutig gezeigt. Wer das nicht glaubt, fragt seinen Mathe-Lehrer oder irgendjemanden, der sich damit auskennt 
:Ich versuche das jetzt mal verbal ohne Rechnung für die Nicht-Mathe-Asse zu erklären:
:
:Also, wir nehmen uns die Zahl 0,9. Jeder wird mir zustimmen, dass wenn ich hinter die letzte Kommastelle eine weitere Zahl hänge, die Zahl größer wird: 0,99 ist größer als 0,9.
o weit, so gut. Dieses Spielchen können wir eine ganze Weile machen... Wir sind jetzt schon bei der 1000. Stelle nach dem Komma angelangt und haben bisher nur die Zahl 9 geschrieben (theoretisch natürlich). Es fällt auf, dass sich die Zahl immer näher an die 10 annähert, sie aber wohl auf keinen Fall überschreitet. Die Frage ist nun, ob wir nicht irgendwann die Zahl erreichen. Nun, dazu machen wir jetzt eine Grenzwertbetrachtung: Wie nehmen an, dass wir x Neunen hinter das Komma schreiben (x aus dem Zahlenbereich der natürlichen Zahlen außer Null und Unendlich). Wie man sieht, können wir die Zahl noch so groß machen, wir erreichen NIE die 10.
:Überlegen wir uns nochmal die Ausgangssituation: Wir hatten behauptet: 0,9 (Periode 9) = 1. Periode heißt nun aber, dass wir eine unendliche Anzahl an neunen haben...
ie Grenzwertbetrachtung sieht also folgendermaßen aus: Wir erweitern den Zahlenbereich von x bis ins Unendliche. Unendlich ist KEINE Zahl! Es ist nun für den Limes-Laien schwer vorstellbar, eine Unendliche Anzahl von Neunen zu schreiben, obwohl dies eigentlich einfach klingt. Mit einer Limesberechnung kann man nun sehen, das 0,9 Periode 9 im Unendlichen tatsächlich die 10 erreicht.
:
iese Gleichung stimmt also, sie ist unumstößlich, man kann an ihr überhaupt nichts aussetzten. Gar nichts.

Ich glaube eingentlich nicht, dass das für Nicht-Mathe-Asse jetzt verständlicher war. oder?!?


----------



## naggeldak (13. März 2001)

*RE:RE:RE:RE:Auflösung*

:MOMENT...so einfach ist das nicht....
:
:wenn du von 1  0,9periode abziehst, bleibt 0,0periodeundirgendwanninderunendlichkeit1. so!
:
der aber, die aufgabe ist mathematisch nicht lösbar.
:
:
Nein! Wie ich doch oben schon gesagt habe ist 0,9periode GENAU DASSELBE wie 1, also ist 1-0,9periode=0, denn 1-1 ist 0!


----------

